

Show HN: SpokenBits – Listen to your web content anywhere - spokenbits

If you like reading content on the web, and sometimes is hard to catch up to your queue of articles and blog posts, you might find useful to have SpokenBits to read them for you while you are commuting, working out or simply cooking or cleaning the house.<p>You will be able to conveniently add as many articles as you need and group them into collections (example: news, health, politics, etc). SpokenBits will extract the uncluttered relevant content, and will read it for you in its original language with minimal text ads or irrelevant information.<p>Among other things, SpokenBits will keep track of unread&#x2F;read articles, and listening progress. A convenient table of content is automatically created for each article for easy navigation.<p>Personally, I&#x27;ve been using it to keep up to date during my commute by listening to the articles and blog posts that interest me.<p>This is just the beginning, the SpokenBits team is working hard to bring the Audio Book experience to a broad range of Web Content, stay tuned.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.spokenbits.com
======
mjhea0
clickable - [http://www.spokenbits.com](http://www.spokenbits.com)

~~~
spokenbits
Thanks!

